
Intel admits 'tight' supply for cheap PC chips, focuses on high-end - elorant
https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/28/intel-supply-problems-core-xeon-cpu-10nm/
======
anfilt
Intel is not having the best of time for this year and a bit of last year. AMD
is on too of their game, intel's process shrink is not work as hoped, and
meltdown a more severe form of spectre. Plus now supply issues.

